# 3R BLUE LIGHT new mod



## pt (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi
this is my old case: http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/258, as some of you will notice the side is bad cutted, and the window has glue on it
I and a friend are going to mod it to make a good looking window on it, as well as some intake fans (original had none), we are just going to do the case mod to put a future lanparty pc inside since the case is very lightweight 2kg without everything

Do you have any suggestions for this mod?
colors, window size, everything


----------



## pt (Sep 9, 2006)

Doe anyone know how to paint a case?, i'm thinking of doing it, but i don't know how


----------



## pt (Sep 10, 2006)

photos of the murdered case:











Tools table


----------



## -Thrilla- (Sep 10, 2006)

To paint a case, reflective car style:
Sand the old paint down, by the looks you already did.
Give it a layer of metal primer.
Spray a thin layer of base coat, doesn't have to cover everything completely, just a very thin layer. Let dry.
Spray a 2nd layer, you may cover the rest where there is no paint, by this layer, no more trace of primer should be seen. Let dry.
Spray a third layer, let dry, and look for orange peels. Using fine grit (1400ish) sandpaper with water to get rid of them, rinse often.
If everything looks alright, do the same with clear coat.

That's just a simple procedure, hope it helps.


----------



## pt (Sep 10, 2006)

the case hasn't been sanded, it's aluminium not painted, do i have to sand it?
btw, does anyone saw my 3.5' bays?


----------



## Slater (Sep 10, 2006)

pt said:


> photos of the murdered case:


*GASP*

That's a little to graphic man

Thanks, now I'm traumatized for the rest of my life


----------



## -Thrilla- (Sep 10, 2006)

Since it's bare metal, you can clean it with some medium (alcohol, paint thinner, etc) and start with the primer, and make sure you let each layer dry completely before moving on to the next, it might take you a week to finish but you'll like the result.


----------



## pt (Sep 10, 2006)

here is the initial case:
http://www.systemcooling.com/3RSystems_R103-01.html
it's "brushed" aluminium

sry Slater


----------



## pt (Sep 20, 2006)

here is the side already cutted and sanded, most of the case has been sanded

it's reflective 










More updates soon


----------



## -Thrilla- (Sep 20, 2006)

Still a bit rough by the pics, you want to be able to run your finger on the edge with 1lb of presure without getting a cut.


----------



## pt (Sep 20, 2006)

-Thrilla- said:


> Still a bit rough by the pics, you want to be able to run your finger on the edge with 1lb of presure without getting a cut.



it was done with paper sand not with a machine, the pics aren't very good too, but i will probabily sand it a bit more


----------



## devinXkillyou (Sep 20, 2006)

i just have one question. how do u like your TT Silent Tower cpu cooler? how well does it perform? my tt volcano is loud as hell, i need something quieter.


----------



## pt (Sep 21, 2006)

devinXkillyou said:


> i just have one question. how do u like your TT Silent Tower cpu cooler? how well does it perform? my tt volcano is loud as hell, i need something quieter.



i sold my silent tower a few months ago, when i changed to am2 (it was not compatible) i now have the stock cooler, my friend (i sold him the cooler) says that it's on the hot days of summer never reached 60ºc under full load, and since the temps are down it hasn't reached to 50ºc, it has a 120mm fan in it (21db), if you could lap the cooler it will give a better performance than above, wich is your cpu?


----------



## pt (Sep 21, 2006)

btw, this is my old system:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/258

the pc i sold with the hardware of the above:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/308

the pc where the cooler is:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/366

and my current system: (it has been modified a bit more after this pics)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/308

the cpu of my friend is a 530 prescott, that gets hot as hell


----------



## devinXkillyou (Sep 21, 2006)

i have an amd athlon xp 2700, so it probably wouldnt get as hot as the prescott, i assume.


----------



## pt (Sep 21, 2006)

devinXkillyou said:


> i have an amd athlon xp 2700, so it probably wouldnt get as hot as the prescott, i assume.



only if you put in some crazy overclock  , are you thinking of overclocking it much?, in your cpu at stock clocks  it will probabily run passive


----------



## devinXkillyou (Sep 21, 2006)

yeah i will run it stock, im not much of an overclocker at all. but i do play cs, so it gets hot every once in a while


----------



## pt (Sep 21, 2006)

devinXkillyou said:


> yeah i will run it stock, im not much of an overclocker at all. but i do play cs, so it gets hot every once in a while



you should look to a ac freezer 64 too, and see if your case fans, and graphics are doing much noise, if you go with the sonic tower passive keep a fan at hand for the hot days from summer


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 25, 2006)

you might want to do something with the corners of that windowed panel, as it stands it will make it look very "boxey" when its all finished imo.


----------



## pt (Sep 25, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> you might want to do something with the corners of that windowed panel, as it stands it will make it look very "boxey" when its all finished imo.



i like it boxey, the acrylic side panel will be like the front, with the acrylic also covering the aluminium, it is currently stopped 'cause my damn board is making me go nuts  , thinking of rma it and buy a SLI version, but i didn't wan't another ASUS


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 25, 2006)

Asus Crosshair rocks  buy one


----------



## pt (Sep 25, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> Asus Crosshair rocks  buy one



 f..cking asus gay board (m2n-e)  
i have 250€ right now but i also need a hdd, and i don't wan't to spend it all now  , and what am i going to do with mine then (turkey shoot?)


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 26, 2006)

buy the crosshair, sell ur mobo, buy new hdd, sell old hdd


----------



## pt (Sep 26, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> buy the crosshair, sell ur mobo, buy new hdd, sell old hdd



do i look like i have a money tree?, old hdd is worth very litle money, and i don't know anyone that wants my mobo  , i'm looking for ppl that wan't a computer so i can sell the board and buy a better one for me


----------



## t_ski (Sep 26, 2006)

That's about how I do my upgrading.  I get some money, replace one thing, then sell it for money and replace another thing, etc.  You would probably need to start with the most expensive item, which may be the mobo.  Maybe if you get the Crosshair you can sell yours for enough to buy a new HDD, then sell your HDD or keep it for backups.


----------



## pt (Sep 26, 2006)

t_ski said:


> That's about how I do my upgrading.  I get some money, replace one thing, then sell it for money and replace another thing, etc.  You would probably need to start with the most expensive item, which may be the mobo.  Maybe if you get the Crosshair you can sell yours for enough to buy a new HDD, then sell your HDD or keep it for backups.



crosshair is out of budget, if i could squeeze out some money by selling mine i maybe could get enough money for the  M2N32-SLI Deluxe


----------



## pt (Dec 25, 2006)

this project is back on their feets, i'm going to buy spray paint tomorrow
orange uv for the inside
and dark black for the outside (and pheraps with orange uv stripes on the outside aswell)
i will post pics tomorrow


----------



## pt (Dec 26, 2006)

my idea /\
what do you think?


----------



## pt (Dec 26, 2006)

no suggestions?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 26, 2006)

Not much for orange and black myself, but if you like it go for it


----------



## pt (Dec 26, 2006)

t_ski said:


> Not much for orange and black myself, but if you like it go for it



orange uv rules, today the shop was closed, i will buy them tomorrow


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 27, 2006)

pt, if you like your paint scheme go for it, thats all that matters @ the end of the day!


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 27, 2006)

PT give me your P4S800...


----------



## pt (Dec 27, 2006)

tkpenalty said:


> PT give me your P4S800...



my p4s800?


----------



## pt (Dec 27, 2006)

pics:     









































      

tomorrow i will paint the rest


----------



## Canuto (Dec 27, 2006)

Looking really good


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 27, 2006)

Looking good pt, you should have taped off so you got a crisper edge and no overspill!


----------



## scofield (Dec 27, 2006)

i worked on this case too!!!  
this case is going to be awsome, but there are some financial problems


----------



## pt (Dec 27, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Looking good pt, you should have taped off so you got a crisper edge and no overspill!



?


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 27, 2006)

Just when you've got your side off for pics, looks a little untidy!


----------



## pt (Dec 27, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Just when you've got your side off for pics, looks a little untidy!



the top one is duct tape, on the sides and bottoms isn't yet finish, but that zone isn't going to be seen


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 28, 2006)

I have just one question - why paint it when (since it's aluminium) you could have had it anodized? Paint chips off, anodizing doesn't - since the metal itself is the coloured part.


----------



## pt (Dec 28, 2006)

Carcenomy said:


> I have just one question - why paint it when (since it's aluminium) you could have had it anodized? Paint chips off, anodizing doesn't - since the metal itself is the coloured part.



lack of money to anodize, i aplied a stuff first (dont know the name for it in english) wich will prevent the paint to chip if (or so i hope)


----------



## t_ski (Dec 28, 2006)

The stuff applied to the metal before painting is called a primer.  It makes the paint stick to the metal better.

Also, doing mods on the cheap side is much more common.  Not everyone has the money to spend on fancy mods...


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 28, 2006)

Anodizing and powdercoating work out cheaper - better quality finish that's more durable with better shine, in one step versus priming, painting, painting again, sanding, clearing, and the rest... modding can look professional without spending lots of money, my case mod so far has cost about $150NZ tops and it looks like a totally different animal.

But in any case I'm sure it'll come out fine.


----------



## pt (Dec 28, 2006)

Carcenomy said:


> Anodizing and powdercoating work out cheaper - better quality finish that's more durable with better shine, in one step versus priming, painting, painting again, sanding, clearing, and the rest... modding can look professional without spending lots of money, my case mod so far has cost about $150NZ tops and it looks like a totally different animal.
> 
> But in any case I'm sure it'll come out fine.



i hope  
but i have no idea on how to anodize, and powercoating, nor anything related


----------



## pt (Dec 28, 2006)

acrylic bought


----------



## pt (Dec 28, 2006)

after all the work putting this:  





















this SHIT happens:    






then i decided to paint it all black:











the case chassis finished:


----------



## t_ski (Dec 28, 2006)

That's the bad part about painting layers.  You need to use a good masking tape, and you need to make sure the bottom layer has dried (sometimes even cured) before doing the top layer.

Nao tocar?  I know tocar is "to play" - what is nao?


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 28, 2006)

t_ski said:


> That's the bad part about painting layers.  You need to use a good masking tape, and you need to make sure the bottom layer has dried (sometimes even cured) before doing the top layer.
> 
> Nao tocar?  I know tocar is "to play" - what is nao?



I guess "now"


----------



## pt (Dec 28, 2006)

tocar means "play", but also means "touch"
não means no

basically i write
don't touch  

it was dry, but for some reason it happened
it's all black now, and better in my opinion
tomorrow i will go buy cold cathodes and fans


----------



## t_ski (Dec 28, 2006)

Ah, muchos gracias


----------



## Canuto (Dec 28, 2006)

It's great


----------



## pt (Dec 28, 2006)

t_ski said:


> Ah, muchos gracias



i don't speak "fu^king spanish", in matter of fact, i hate spanish  
i speak PORTUGUESE 

fodasse


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 28, 2006)

Mmmmmm, nelly furtado would get it


----------



## pt (Dec 28, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Mmmmmm, nelly furtado would get it



i don't like her singing aswell so i don't care  
anyone has an idea on how am i going to secure the acrylic to the case?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 29, 2006)

pt said:


> i don't speak "fu^king spanish", in matter of fact, i hate spanish
> i speak PORTUGUESE
> 
> fodasse



My appoligies.  I just noticed the similarity and assumed.

_"When you assume, you make an *ass *out of *u *and *me*."_ - old english saying


----------



## pt (Dec 29, 2006)

t_ski said:


> My appoligies.  I just noticed the similarity and assumed.
> 
> _"When you assume, you make an *ass *out of *u *and *me*."_ - old english saying



sry, i get a bit pissed of everytime someone thinks portugal language is spanish  
my appoligies aswell
ps: the similarities is because both languages derivate from latin

back to the project:
i'm still thinking of the orange stripes, pheraps i will still do them  
what do you think?


----------



## Canuto (Dec 29, 2006)

t_ski said:


> Ah, muchos gracias



Fodasse caralho pah! Que merda!! É Português e não a puta do Espanhol!


----------



## pt (Dec 29, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Fodasse caralho pah! Que merda!! E Português e não a puta do Espanhol!



too bad, just the two of us understand this


----------



## pt (Dec 29, 2006)

russianboy said:


> orange and blue would look excellent inside. Especially if its a UV glower.



no blue on this mod, just black/yellow and orange


----------



## t_ski (Dec 29, 2006)

pt said:


> too bad, just the two of us understand this



Lost on the first part, but Que merda = What $hit!!  The last part is "He is Portuguese and not the bitch of a Spaniard!"


----------



## Canuto (Dec 29, 2006)

Wrong!

E já agora... Vai comer no cu fodasse caralho pah!!


----------



## pt (Dec 29, 2006)

t_ski said:


> Lost on the first part, but Que merda = What $hit!!  The last part is "He is Portuguese and not the bitch of a Spaniard!"



pretty good, but missed the first part  
how do you find that?

the last part it's: "*it's* portuguese and no...


----------



## pt (Dec 29, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Wrong!
> 
> E já agora... Vai comer no cu fodasse caralho pah!!



ca ganda fodasse!, tá visto que vou ter que pedir a um mod pa limpar isto

FODASSE!


----------



## Canuto (Dec 29, 2006)

Ele quer é cona e ele que se foda!!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 29, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Ele quer é cona e ele que se foda!!



Be nice.  We don't need that kind of profanity around here.

Back on the subject of the mod.  If you still want to do the orange stripes I would suggest doing the orange first, then the black.  A little while ago I remembered hearing a long time ago that you should always paint the lighter color first.  When you mask it off, do you have some tape like this:

http://www.acehardware.com/product/...g+tape&parentPage=search&searchId=19033283631

Or maybe like this:

http://www.acehardware.com/product/...g+tape&parentPage=search&searchId=19033169721

Also, check out this how-to:

http://www.mnpctech.com/case-mod-paint-computer-pc-case-mod-how-to.html


----------



## pt (Dec 29, 2006)

t_ski said:


> Be nice.  We don't need that kind of profanity around here.
> 
> Back on the subject of the mod.  If you still want to do the orange stripes I would suggest doing the orange first, then the black.  A little while ago I remembered hearing a long time ago that you should always paint the lighter color first.  When you mask it off, do you have some tape like this:
> 
> ...



thanks, i used  black tape and paper (bad choice), about all the stuff above i will ask a mod to delete it, it's too much profanity


----------



## t_ski (Dec 29, 2006)

You can delete it on your own - just click edit and go from there.  Thanks.

I have used masking tape and newspaper with decent results.  Always remember to do lots of light coats of paint instead of a coouple heavy ones.


----------



## pt (Dec 29, 2006)

more pics:
the front isn't finished 

































old hardware


----------



## Canuto (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice


----------



## pt (Dec 29, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Nice



thanks, but it could be better  

anyone knows how di i put the acrylic?


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow man, I aint seen a mobo like that since 1974


----------



## pt (Dec 30, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Wow man, I aint seen a mobo like that since 1974



the board was made in 99


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 30, 2006)

pt said:


> the board was made in 99



  Just messing with ya...


----------



## pt (Dec 30, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Just messing with ya...



this board could have traveled time, it may had a 101% overclock


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 30, 2006)

wow, a slot processor on a board with isa slots....what are those sysem specs?


----------



## pt (Dec 30, 2006)

Random Murderer said:


> wow, a slot processor on a board with isa slots....what are those sysem specs?



P2 400 (soon to be P3 500
DFI P2XBL
256mb sd ram pc133 cl2
nvidia fx 5200
generic 250w psu
40gb seagate hdd  

it plays starcraft


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 30, 2006)

Three words: Half-Life 1.5.

I have that same CD Burner. I remember we (my mom and I) got it for my dad as a Christmas gift ages ago and it cost about $350. LOL.

Are you going to be putting newer hardware in it? The case turned out pretty damn sweet. I think you should paint the drive covers and ghost the CD drive though.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 30, 2006)

Looks good.  For putting in the acrylic the best thing I've seen is double-sided tape.  You can buy some decent stuff made by 3M that can hold plenty of weight.


----------



## pt (Dec 30, 2006)

i used this:


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 30, 2006)

velcro! w00t!


----------



## FanATIc (Dec 30, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Fodasse caralho pah! Que merda!! É Português e não a puta do Espanhol!



ah! ya, considerame tambien porque el portugues es MUY parecido a la GRAN lengua española 
tambien, no se te ocurra llamarme carajo, please 
Mr pt, your mod is going very well, just make sure you change your hardware setup


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## FanATIc (Dec 30, 2006)

the velcro looks a bit strange, is it not better to fit it from the inside with some screws 
it will look even better


----------



## pt (Dec 30, 2006)

FanATIc said:


> ah! ya, considerame tambien porque el portugues es MUY parecido a la GRAN lengua española
> tambien, no se te ocurra llamarme carajo, please
> Mr pt, your mod is going very well, just make sure you change your hardware setup



but you're spanish or portuguese?
and how's sweden, i would like to visit that country one day  

a p4 at 2.4 may soon go to there


----------



## pt (Dec 30, 2006)

FanATIc said:


> the velcro looks a bit strange, is it not better to fit it from the inside with some screws
> it will look even better



velcro is cheaper  , and easy to take off


----------



## FanATIc (Dec 30, 2006)

pt said:


> velcro is cheaper  , and easy to take off



First of all I'am a Chilean living in Sweden and well, Sweden is a nice and clean country, but now th weather is disgusting, with horrible gray days  

Well, about the velcro, its cheap, but it doesn't looks as it ment to look like


----------



## pt (Dec 30, 2006)

FanATIc said:


> but now th weather is disgusting, with horrible gray days



rain or polution?



FanATIc said:


> Well, about the velcro, its cheap, but it doesn't looks as it ment to look like



i think it looks as it should


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 30, 2006)

pt said:


> rain or polution?
> 
> 
> i think it looks as it should



Sweden only gets a few hours of sunlight a day if they are lucky, alot of people suffer from depression in the winter  

I think it looks cool!


----------



## FanATIc (Dec 30, 2006)

pt said:


> rain or polution?
> 
> 
> 
> i think it looks as it should



jajaja!
no, rain of course, we are talking about a clean country man 
well about your mod, it looks like cheap modding some how, if you want it to look pro, listen to my advise


----------



## FanATIc (Dec 30, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Sweden only gets a few hours of sunlight a day if they are lucky, alot of people suffer from depression in the winter



OK! where did you read that?


----------



## pt (Dec 30, 2006)

FanATIc said:


> jajaja!
> no, rain of course, we are talking about a clean country man
> well about your mod, it looks like cheap modding some how, if you want it to look pro, listen to my advise



well..., it was cheap, the paint costed me 5€, the acrylic 5€, and the velcro 2€, the lights and fans was the more expensive part

should i have putted something after the paint (wax?)


----------



## FanATIc (Dec 30, 2006)

pt said:


> well..., it was cheap, the paint costed me 5€, the acrylic 5€, and the velcro 2€, the lights and fans was the more expensive part
> 
> should i have putted something after the paint (wax?)



no, but you can fix the acrylic so it looks better


----------



## pt (Dec 30, 2006)

FanATIc said:


> no, but you can fix the acrylic so it looks better



any ideas?


----------



## FanATIc (Dec 30, 2006)

pt said:


> any ideas?



yes, exacly what I've told you, change change the velcro to screws in stead


----------



## pt (Dec 30, 2006)

FanATIc said:


> yes, exacly what I've told you, change change the velcro to screws in stead



no screws, i'm traumatized with screws after this:  (that's my aeroengine 2 side)











the side panel fell of while i was changing some hardware, and the screw pressure did that
with velcro that won't happen, besides, who ever has used velcro in a casemod


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 31, 2006)

Sunbeamtech have - the Sunbeamtech window kit came with velcro, and with some gold-coloured edging to put around the bare edges.

The reason screws or rivets like I'd use are better, is because otherwise your sidepanel has no rigidity. It's a thin floppy section of aluminium with nothing in the middle to hold it together. Most designs rely on the window to hold the panel in shape.

As for the P2... nothing wrong with that setup. I ran a dual P2-350 on an ASUS P2B-DS for a long time, eventually slapped a pair of P3-500 Katmais in it. Kept up with even the early P4s with relative ease.


----------



## FanATIc (Dec 31, 2006)

pt said:


> no screws, i'm traumatized with screws after this:  (that's my aeroengine 2 side)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you screwed too hard maybe


----------



## pt (Dec 31, 2006)

FanATIc said:


> you screwed too hard maybe



i never unscrewed, the problem was, that when it hited the floor, the screws pressured the acrylic and... *crack*


----------



## FanATIc (Dec 31, 2006)

pt said:


> i never unscrewed, the problem was, that when it hited the floor, the screws pressured the acrylic and... *crack*



hit the floor?
did it fell down?


----------



## Canuto (Dec 31, 2006)

It was me :shadedshu nasty accident...


----------



## FanATIc (Dec 31, 2006)

Canuto said:


> It was me :shadedshu nasty accident...



OH!
pt, that's not a reason to be scared of the screws


----------



## Canuto (Dec 31, 2006)

I was kidding  it wasn't me


----------



## FanATIc (Dec 31, 2006)

Canuto said:


> I was kidding  it wasn't me



jajaja good joke!


----------



## xman2007 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Wow man, I aint seen a mobo like that since 1974



3 isa slots w00t plenty of upgrade options


----------



## pt (Dec 31, 2006)

xman2007 said:


> 3 isa slots w00t plenty of upgrade options



is it possible to do sli with isa slots   

the acrylic fell of and hit the floor 'cause off me    

what color should the bay covers have?
black or orange?


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 31, 2006)

It's possible to do SLI (kinda) with ISA, yes. ISA primary videocard (let's say a Trident TVGA9000 with 1Mb RAM) and PCI Voodoo passthrough. Or in straight PCI, a pair of Voodoo2s for REAL SLI. 

The ISAs would be best filled with a SoundBlaster 16 PnP and a SoundBlaster GoldFinch EMU8000 kit, so you have SB16 compatibility with AWE32 MIDI... perfect for ANY game.


----------



## pt (Dec 31, 2006)

Carcenomy said:


> It's possible to do SLI (kinda) with ISA, yes. ISA primary videocard (let's say a Trident TVGA9000 with 1Mb RAM) and PCI Voodoo passthrough. Or in straight PCI, a pair of Voodoo2s for REAL SLI.
> 
> The ISAs would be best filled with a SoundBlaster 16 PnP and a SoundBlaster GoldFinch EMU8000 kit, so you have SB16 compatibility with AWE32 MIDI... perfect for ANY game.



i already have a sound blaster 4.1 pci to put there


----------



## FanATIc (Dec 31, 2006)

pt said:


> i already have a sound blaster 4.1 pci to put there



Oh!
That's really gona be a "HI-END" PC


----------



## pt (Dec 31, 2006)

FanATIc said:


> Oh!
> That's really gona be a "HI-END" PC



in a MILION years pheraps


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 31, 2006)

Before you all get uppity, remember, Pentium II technology led to Pentium III. Pentium III led to Pentium M, Pentium M led to Core. P-II is an important part of Intel's history. And even now, a good P-II is a fantastic CPU. Leave it alone.


----------



## pt (Dec 31, 2006)

Carcenomy said:


> Before you all get uppity, remember, Pentium II technology led to Pentium III. Pentium III led to Pentium M, Pentium M led to Core. P-II is an important part of Intel's history. And even now, a good P-II is a fantastic CPU. Leave it alone.



in the defense of the cpu, i have to say that it's still working


----------



## FanATIc (Dec 31, 2006)

pt said:


> in the defense of the cpu, i have to say that it's still working



Well, that's good, it still can make something usefull!


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

FanATIc said:


> Well, that's good, it still can make something usefull!



a p4 will soon take is place


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 2, 2007)

you may want to do some light sanding with very fine sandpaper inbetween the primer coats, main paint coats and then the final 2 or 3 layers of clear coat. Hope it helps (use rough 400 grit or so, for initial sanding and then switch to fine to smooth it out. Dremel is your friend. )


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> you may want to do some light sanding with very fine sandpaper inbetween the primer coats, main paint coats and then the final 2 or 3 layers of clear coat. Hope it helps (use rough 400 grit or so, for initial sanding and then switch to fine to smooth it out. Dremel is your friend. )



i will probabily going to sand it all again  and paint


----------



## FanATIc (Jan 2, 2007)

pt said:


> i will probabily going to sand it all again  and paint



So much job for to paint it again????
OH! COME ON!!!!


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

FanATIc said:


> So much job for to paint it again????
> OH! COME ON!!!!



i'm being perfecionist on this job  
if it ain't perfect i will do again


----------



## FanATIc (Jan 2, 2007)

pt said:


> i'm being perfecionist on this job
> if it ain't perfect i will do again



You should have been perfecionist from the begining!!!!!
but anyway, good and positive mentality!!!!!


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

FanATIc said:


> You should have been perfecionist from the begining!!!!!
> but anyway, good and positive mentality!!!!!



i usually ain't perfecionist, but i'm trying this time


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 2, 2007)

"Omg" NEXT generation Scan Line Interface!!! This is "Elite" (lol old).

Get that P4S800 back D:


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> "Omg" NEXT generation Scan Line Interface!!! This is "Elite" (lol old).
> 
> Get that P4S800 back D:



wich p4s800


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2007)

get one of these
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2877770&CatId=1599
or maybe this 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2877772&CatId=1599


----------



## pt (Feb 14, 2007)

cdawall said:


> get one of these
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2877770&CatId=1599
> or maybe this
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2877772&CatId=1599



wtf...
why should i get those mobo's??


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2007)

pt said:


> wtf...
> why should i get those mobo's??



its a combo cpu and mobo

aghhh stupid thing



			
				TPU said:
			
		

> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 6 seconds.


----------



## pt (Feb 14, 2007)

cdawall said:


> its a combo cpu and mobo
> 
> aghhh stupid thing



ah, ok  
no need to, still on painting it (again)


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2007)

im curiose why is your sig pick have a 5000+ as the faded out image?


----------



## pt (Feb 14, 2007)

cdawall said:


> im curiose why is your sig pick have a 5000+ as the faded out image?



ask pvtcaboose, he did it


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2007)

pt said:


> ask pvtcaboose, he did it



k lol want one with a 3000+ in it (post a ss of yours @ 2.8ghz and ill even add that)


----------



## pt (Feb 14, 2007)

cdawall said:


> k lol want one with a 3000+ in it (post a ss of yours @ 2.8ghz and ill even add that)



currently at 1.8, ram arrives tomorrow from rma, will post then


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2007)

umm ok well guess i can wait


----------

